# Blei Giessen



## Master_ruf (15. Juni 2005)

So habe es geschaft Blei zu giessen und zwar mit 3 Formen die ich mir bestellt habe !! Hat sehr gut geklappt anfangs zwar ein Paar Probleme wegen der Temperatur der Form aber nachher ging es!!! Wenn einer ein Paar Fragen hat dann soll er sich melden!!!


----------



## Bondex (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*

Schöne Birnen!


----------



## MelaS72 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*

sieht sehr gut aus! Meine Meinung kennst du ja schon dazu


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*

#6  #6  #6 schön gemacht


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*

Toll,
dann sind unsere Autos hinter her tiefergelegt:q


----------



## tobi (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*

Wo hast'n dasBlei herbekommen ? Kannste mal ein Foto von der Form reinstellen ? Würde mich mal interessieren wie die aussieht !

Tobi


----------



## DanyS73 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*

sind die flachen aus einer teelichthüllenform? wenn ja dann sind die gut gelungen! hast du dabei ösen genommen oder wirbel?


----------



## ollidi (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*



			
				DanyS73 schrieb:
			
		

> sind die flachen aus einer teelichthüllenform?



Genau das interessiert mich auch. Es sieht zumindest verdächtig danach aus.   :g


----------



## fishmanschorsch (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*

Ich bin so dreist und antworte einfach mal, da Master scheinbar nicht da ist: Teelichter ist richtig#6


----------



## DanyS73 (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*



			
				fishmanschorsch schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Teelichter ist richtig#6


 
Gutes Auge ich habe. hat jemand eine Alternative zu der Birnenform? Kann man die Birnen´form auch anders in eigenbau anfertigen?


----------



## voice (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*

ich mache gussformen aus eichenholz...damit kann man viele verschiedene formen machen....
voice


----------



## Master_ruf (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*

So jetzt bin ich wieder da aber nicht lange!! Ja sind aus Teelichter sind sehr gut die Dinger da sie beim einholen eine Auftreibende Wirkung haben und sie besitzen wirklich sehr Gute Flug eigenschaften man kann auch z.B. verschlüsse von Wasserflaschen nehmen und Schnappsflaschen dann ist auch das gewicht niedriger!! Mit teelichtern hat man meistens so zwischen 130 und 200 gramm je nach der Füllung!!!


----------



## Master_ruf (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> ich mache gussformen aus eichenholz...damit kann man viele verschiedene formen machen....
> voice


 
Stell mal ein paar Fotos hier herein!!!


----------



## Master_ruf (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*



			
				DanyS73 schrieb:
			
		

> sind die flachen aus einer teelichthüllenform? wenn ja dann sind die gut gelungen! hast du dabei ösen genommen oder wirbel?


 
Ösen aus Büroklammern  !!!


----------



## the doctor (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*

und wie bekommst du die Ösen ins Blei rein? Ich meine, an dem Teelichtbehälter kann man doch kein Loch reinmachen, sonst laufen sie ja aus ;+


----------



## Master_ruf (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> und wie bekommst du die Ösen ins Blei rein? Ich meine, an dem Teelichtbehälter kann man doch kein Loch reinmachen, sonst laufen sie ja aus ;+


 
Ne leuft nicht!!! Darfst du bloss nicht zu Groß machen am besten nur die vorgebogende Öse durch schieben !!


----------



## AAlfänger (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*

Moin,Moin,
Da ich in der Weser auf Grund angele und dadurch durch Hänger oft mein Blei verliere
mache ich meine Angelbleie auch selber. Ich bin auf einer Schiffswerft tätig und habe
dadurch jede Menge Blei zur Verfügung. Eine Alternative ist aber Walzblei, welches 
die Dachdecker verwenden und was günstig im Baustoffhandel zu bekommen ist. Meine
Formen habe ich von Gerold Gussprodukte gekauft. Das sind stabile Aluformen und 
keine Form kostet mehr als 20 ?. Es ist noch anzumerken, das die Lieferung gegen
Vorkasse super schnell erfolgt und ddie Formen einfach super sind. Die Adresse ist
www.Gerold Gussprodukte.de.


----------



## Master_ruf (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*



			
				AAlfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,Moin,
> Da ich in der Weser auf Grund angele und dadurch durch Hänger oft mein Blei verliere
> mache ich meine Angelbleie auch selber. Ich bin auf einer Schiffswerft tätig und habe
> dadurch jede Menge Blei zur Verfügung. Eine Alternative ist aber Walzblei, welches
> ...


 
Ja das kann ich nur bestätigen habe am Sonntag bestellt und Dienstag war sie schon da!!! Habe für 3 Formen 51 € bezahlt!


----------



## AAlfänger (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*

|wavey:  #c 
Moin,moin
Wieso habe ich die letzte Form die du abgebildet hast nicht bei Gerold 
gefunden? Muß wohl doch ne neue Brille haben.Warscheinlich sind des-
wegen meine letzten Aale auch so klein.

Gruß von Aalfänger


----------



## Master_ruf (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*



			
				AAlfänger schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey: #c
> Moin,moin
> Wieso habe ich die letzte Form die du abgebildet hast nicht bei Gerold
> gefunden? Muß wohl doch ne neue Brille haben.Warscheinlich sind des-
> ...


 
Welche??


----------



## schiessmeister (22. September 2005)

*AW: Blei Giessen*

Schaut Euch mal bei "Gerold Gussprodukten" um, auch unter dem Link Bleigussformen.de zu finden. dort habe ich einige Formen für einen guten Preis bekommen und dann mit Formsand, den man dort auch bekam, abgekupfert

Man kann nun jede Form ändern, in Durchlaufblei oder Wirbel eingiessen. Am besten funktioniert das Flussblei, da es sofort aufsteigt und selten hängen bleibt.

Viel Spass


----------

